# The Harold Camping Thread



## Notthemama1984

*Proof the Rapture is coming*

I saw this picture on facebook. It is a photo of the storms that hit Bama recently. Can anyone see the rapture connection?







PS. If you do not know me, I do not believe in the rapture. I find the above humorous.


----------



## Rufus

Can't see the connection. But this was brought up in my classroom the other day and because everybody started talking I couldn't even put my point in that there are multiple escatological views.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I don't want to give the "answer" away just yet. If no one guesses it, I will post the answer.


----------



## Marrow Man

There's an "angel" blowing a horn.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Bingo!


----------



## Marrow Man

Is my prize that I get to be raptured first along with all the Campingites?


----------



## Notthemama1984

You betcha! I just recommend that you don't drink their "special" drink first.


----------



## Marrow Man

If they show up wearing Nikes, I'm going to run like Forrest Gump.


----------



## Notthemama1984




----------



## Skyler

I saw the angel. But what I want to know is, are we _sure_ it's an angel? What's with all the pixie dust?


----------



## Notthemama1984

Everyone knows you need fairy dust and happy thoughts to fly.


----------



## torstar

Thought it would something like "high time to selma property and diamonds."


----------



## baron

Marrow Man said:


> There's an "angel" blowing a horn.



Well that's all the proof I need, I'm a believer now. Any of you unbeliever's want me to grab you when we go up? (lol)


----------



## Notthemama1984

baron said:


> Any of you unbeliever's want me to grab you when we go up? (lol)


----------



## Berean

Marrow Man said:


> There's an "angel" blowing a horn.



Atop every Mormon temple.


----------



## discipulo

Marrow Man said:


> Is my prize that I get to be raptured first along with all the Campingites?



Those already have an appointment for the end of may, right? It will be tough for Harold to reschedule again. It's getting busier and busier till December 2012.


----------



## Romans922

Marrow Man said:


> There's an "angel" blowing a horn.


 
You guys know what angels look like? Neat. I can't wait to see that, and by the time I do I don't think I will care anymore.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Romans922 said:


> You guys know what angels look like?



Of course I do. Haven't you been to the local Christian store?


----------



## au5t1n

I asked my pastor if he would manage my estate when I am raptured and for some reason he was offended.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I thought about asking my father in law if he would sign over his estate on Monday, but then I remembered he was in bankruptcy.


----------



## discipulo

I still want to get one of those bumper stickers:

*Warning: in case of rapture, this vehicle will be unmanned.*

It may prevent dovetailing from nasty drivers....


----------



## DMcFadden

Berean said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's an "angel" blowing a horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atop every Mormon temple.
Click to expand...

 
You beat me to it. I was going to suggest that it sure looks like Moroni.

Since I'm _just _a Baptist and Harold Camping has more bone fides as a "reformed" person, would a few of you truly Reformed brethren please send me checks for your life savings prior to May 21? I promise not to cash them if Camping is wrong.

[Full disclosure: I cannot be held responsible for a teeny weenie misrepresentation when all that cash is on the line.]


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ddharr

May 21 st coming fast. Im going to plant a bunch of trees in celebration.


----------



## Rich Koster

Go up on the roof on 5/21 and start jumping up.....maybe it will take.


----------



## baron

Rich Koster said:


> Go up on the roof on 5/21 and start jumping up.....maybe it will take.



Well don't forget now that every time zone will be preceded by an earthquake and then the rapture. So jumping up and down might be dangerous to your health, espically on your roof unless you have a flat roof.

Anyone know where the first time zone is? Maybe some one with experience can make one of those radar things like the have to let us know where santa is on christmas eve. With one of them then we can know when to expect the rapture.


----------



## MLCOPE2

baron said:


> Well don't forget now that every time zone will be preceded by an earthquake and then the rapture.



Is the rapture going to take place on Japan's May 21st or America's May 21st?


----------



## discipulo

MLCOPE2 said:


> baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't forget now that every time zone will be preceded by an earthquake and then the rapture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the rapture going to take place on Japan's May 21st or America's May 21st?
Click to expand...


It will happen all over the earth at the same time.

It will be a suspension of gravity turning the earth into a huge centrifugator.

But there will remain a spiritual magnetic counter force, those who have sins, a single sin it may be, will remain bounded to the earth. Poor Worldly people!


----------



## athanatos

Makes sense to me. Lots of Dispensational's in Bama.


----------



## Notthemama1984

discipulo said:


> t will happen all over the earth at the same time.
> 
> It will be a suspension of gravity turning the earth into a huge centrifugator.
> 
> But there will remain a spiritual magnetic counter force, those who have sins, a single sin it may be, will remain bounded to the earth. Poor Worldly people!



Genius has visited the board.


----------



## au5t1n

MLCOPE2 said:


> baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't forget now that every time zone will be preceded by an earthquake and then the rapture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the rapture going to take place on Japan's May 21st or America's May 21st?
Click to expand...

 
I know you're joking, but actually Camping has stated that it will happen at 6:00 pm in whatever time zone you are in, so people in California have the advantage of seeing it on the news in advance.


----------



## Berean

austinww said:


> Camping has stated that it will happen at 6:00 pm in whatever time zone you are in



Multiple departures? I'm ready!


----------



## Edward

austinww said:


> I know you're joking, but actually Camping has stated that it will happen at 6:00 pm in whatever time zone you are in, so people in California have the advantage of seeing it on the news in advance.



So if you are near a time zone boundary (say, Columbus, GA), you could run across the bridge to Alabama at 5:58, wait 5 minutes, and then run back across, and miss the whole thing?


----------



## Notthemama1984

Edward said:


> So if you are near a time zone boundary (say, Columbus, GA), you could run across the bridge to Alabama at 5:58, wait 5 minutes, and then run back across, and miss the whole thing?


----------



## MarieP

Rich Koster said:


> Go up on the roof on 5/21 and start jumping up.....maybe it will take.


 
Ever read Right Behind and Supergeddon by ND Wilson?


----------



## Peairtach

I've seen better "angels" on a pizza.

The Rapture _is_ coming _after_ many good and bad things prophesied in Scripture happen, like the conversion of the World for a start.


----------



## Rich Koster

Edward said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're joking, but actually Camping has stated that it will happen at 6:00 pm in whatever time zone you are in, so people in California have the advantage of seeing it on the news in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you are near a time zone boundary (say, Columbus, GA), you could run across the bridge to Alabama at 5:58, wait 5 minutes, and then run back across, and miss the whole thing?
Click to expand...

 
That makes 24 "twinklings of an eye"  . Hmmmmmm, nah.


----------



## athanatos

MarieP said:


> Ever read Right Behind and Supergeddon by ND Wilson?



I need to get my hands on Right Behind.


----------



## torstar

austinww said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't forget now that every time zone will be preceded by an earthquake and then the rapture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the rapture going to take place on Japan's May 21st or America's May 21st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're joking, but actually Camping has stated that it will happen at 6:00 pm in whatever time zone you are in, so people in California have the advantage of seeing it on the news in advance.
Click to expand...

 


Far out....


----------



## DMcFadden

You can keep your "right behind." I'll stick with my "left behind."

We are down to 7 days until "THE" date. Are you sure that none of you what to send me your checks?


----------



## Notthemama1984

DMcFadden said:


> You can keep your "right behind." I'll stick with my "left behind."



Is your left behind your better side?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

DMcFadden said:


> You can keep your "right behind." I'll stick with my "left behind." We are down to 7 days until "THE" date. Are you sure that none of you what to send me your checks?


Well if it happens and some are still around posting here, they will have some explaining to do. 

AMR


----------



## Ivan

That's it. I'm convince. Packing my toothbrush and clean underwear.


----------



## DMcFadden

Chaplainintraining said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep your "right behind." I'll stick with my "left behind."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your left behind your better side?
Click to expand...

 
Don't know but I'll ask my wife the butt question. However (or was that spelled "butt"), I'm pretty sure that the right *side* of the issue is to get *behind* the Bible's clear teaching that Jesus is coming again to raise the dead, to judge the world, and to make all things new, *leaving behind* all calendarizing speculations and fanciful exegesis. Pseudo Reformed popularizers spending money on billboards surely gives the mocking pundits another reason to ridicule us.


----------



## Splinters

I've never done any research on Mr. Camping and his merry band, but has he made this type of prediction before? Does anyone have an idea how he will spin it if the big event doesn't come on the 21st? Just curious.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I would imagine he will go into hiding for a bit. Eventually everyone will forget his predictions and he will gain a new crowd.


----------



## torstar

No such thing as bad publicity.

No business like show business.


----------



## Notthemama1984

If bad publicity existed, hollywood would not exist.


----------



## torstar

Sucker born every minute.


----------



## Notthemama1984

torstar said:


> Sucker born every minute.


 
Case in point: New York Man Spends Life Savings Ahead of May 21 Doomsday - FoxNews.com


----------



## torstar

At least I'm not this time contributing to a fake's alimony payments for multiple marriages.

As I once fell for in youthful years...


----------



## baron

Splinters said:


> Does anyone have an idea how he will spin it if the big event doesn't come on the 21st? Just curious.



Well if Mr. Camping is still around after the big event he could always say he was not one of the chosen. 

As the man who spent his life savings says: Fitzpatrick hopes that he is one of the chosen ones, but he could not be really certain.

Mr. Camping always states that you can not know if you are or will be saved.

The earthquake is a diffrent problem.


----------



## KaphLamedh

Marrow Man said:


> There's an "angel" blowing a horn.



Some sees angel visions in the daylight and some in the facebook.
Someone waiting for rapture, someone waiting for the great end time revival...Should we live day by day and waiting for the Lord?


----------



## Rich Koster

Harold Camping could start writing a new series of books starting 5/22/11. It may be titled the _Horse's Behind _series.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

And if the angel in the storm isn't enough proof for you, this should settle it once and for all. Enjoy

YouTube - Jimmy Swaggart Preaching: The Rapture Of The Church


----------



## J. Dean

Jimmy Swaggart? He's still around?


----------



## Bill The Baptist

J. Dean said:


> Jimmy Swaggart? He's still around?



Sadly, yes. Even after being caught TWICE with a prostitute.


----------



## Esther W.

Marrow Man said:


> Is my prize that I get to be raptured first along with all the Campingites?



Not to ruin anyone's fun at Mr. Camping's expense- but he does not subscribe to dispensational pre-millinial rapture teachings. He is actually predicting the apocalypse (for the second time)~ Sadly I know people who a few years back left my church and began subscribing to Mr. Camping's heresies.


----------



## Peairtach

DMcFadden said:


> You can keep your "right behind." I'll stick with my "left behind."
> 
> We are down to 7 days until "THE" date. Are you sure that none of you what to send me your checks?



Is that not "Are you sure that none of you want to send me your _cheeks_?" 

Checks may go out of fashion, but we'll always need our cheeks; all four of them.


----------



## RevZach

If you want to know what will _really _happen, check out Beauty and the Mark of the Beast.


----------



## Rich Koster

A local radio station has set up a mock "rapture hotline" for people to call in and leave messages. There are even jokes appearing on the local newspaper blog site. I left a message, on the blog, to ignore Camping and that he is a false teacher who is bringing the true Church into disrepute.


----------



## kceaster

I was reading a story on FOX 8 news, Highpoint, NC, which has been subsequently edited. In the first version, they quoted Elon Professor Lynn Huber as saying, "All of those, sort of, New Testament texts have the sense of what we call, 'Imminent Scatological Expectation.'" They have edited it and replaced scatological with escatological.

I would say in the case of Harold Camping, the first edition of this article might describe his prophecy better.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## Berean

Now the atheists are taking advantage of Camping's tomfoolery.



> *US atheists offer pet rescue after judgment day*
> 1 hr 46 mins ago
> 
> WASHINGTON (AFP) – When judgment day comes -- which some US Christian fundamentalists insist will happen on Saturday -- have you thought about what you're going to do with the family dog and cat?
> 
> In 26 US states, you could have them rescued and adopted by enterprising atheists who have set up a business to care for the animal companions of any Christians who are selected to go to heaven when Jesus Christ comes back.
> 
> "You've committed your life to Jesus. You know you're saved. But when the Rapture comes, what's to become of your loving pets who are left behind?" Eternal Earth-Bound Pets says on its website, offering to "take that burden off your mind."



More here... AFP: US atheists offer pet rescue after judgment day


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Berean said:


> Now the atheists are taking advantage of Camping's tomfoolery.
> 
> 
> US atheists offer pet rescue after judgment day
> 1 hr 46 mins ago
> 
> WASHINGTON (AFP) – When judgment day comes -- which some US Christian fundamentalists insist will happen on Saturday -- have you thought about what you're going to do with the family dog and cat?
> 
> In 26 US states, you could have them rescued and adopted by enterprising atheists who have set up a business to care for the animal companions of any Christians who are selected to go to heaven when Jesus Christ comes back.
> 
> "You've committed your life to Jesus. You know you're saved. But when the Rapture comes, what's to become of your loving pets who are left behind?" Eternal Earth-Bound Pets says on its website, offering to "take that burden off your mind."
> More here... AFP: US atheists offer pet rescue after judgment day



Somehow I get the feeling that if you are kooky enough to fall for Camping's claims, you probably also believe your pet will be raptured with you.


----------



## discipulo

Bill The Baptist said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the atheists are taking advantage of Camping's tomfoolery.
> 
> 
> US atheists offer pet rescue after judgment day
> 1 hr 46 mins ago
> 
> WASHINGTON (AFP) – When judgment day comes -- which some US Christian fundamentalists insist will happen on Saturday -- have you thought about what you're going to do with the family dog and cat?
> 
> In 26 US states, you could have them rescued and adopted by enterprising atheists who have set up a business to care for the animal companions of any Christians who are selected to go to heaven when Jesus Christ comes back.
> 
> "You've committed your life to Jesus. You know you're saved. But when the Rapture comes, what's to become of your loving pets who are left behind?" Eternal Earth-Bound Pets says on its website, offering to "take that burden off your mind."
> More here... AFP: US atheists offer pet rescue after judgment day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I get the feeling that if you are kooky enough to fall for Camping's claims, you probably also believe your pet will be raptured with you.
Click to expand...


I get it, clothes stay, pets go. Sounds great!


----------



## Iconoclast

Splinters said:


> I've never done any research on Mr. Camping and his merry band, but has he made this type of prediction before? Does anyone have an idea how he will spin it if the big event doesn't come on the 21st? Just curious.



He might pull out the fact that Nineveh repented at Jonahs preaching.....at least delayed the judgment for awhile. I think he is 89 now.He might have lost a few cards from the deck, however the many blasphemous statements he has made in the past years leaves Him personally in line for the white throne judgment.
It might be possible that he has lost his mind, or those portions that keep a person in the realm of reality.[God might have mercy on him as mentally defective???] Without any direct word from God on Mr.Campings condition....unless he goes on the air on the 22nd..repents and apologizes for his horrendous blasphemies...it looks as if he will die as an apostate.

Years ago he attempted to help people with questions about salvation and sanctification, and the station broadcast many a fine sermon on conference echoes.
Mr. Camping however got a "prophecy sweet tooth"...slowly departed from His Amill,and reformed roots. drifting into numerology and a false hermeneutic,ie everything in the bible is a parable with a special"spiritual meaning"
He resisted Godly council from His home church <and I know first hand several pastors who tried to dissuade Him from this course of error.

Lord willing...he will step down and turn the station back over to a christian based leadership group with Reformed Based teaching.


----------



## Der Pilger

Splinters said:


> I've never done any research on Mr. Camping and his merry band, but has he made this type of prediction before?



Yes. He predicted the same thing to happen in September, 1994.

Does anyone have an idea how he will spin it if the big event doesn't come on the 21st? Just curious.[/QUOTE]

Iconoclast has already answered this in a similar way, but here is an interesting link: *Harold Camping: The Contingency Plan - John S. Torell*. I don't know how reliable the article is, but Camping might use the "God has relented" explanation.


----------



## Berean

Here are Harold's weekend plans.



> *Predictor of May 21 doomsday to watch it on TV*
> By Gabrielle Saveri 17 mins ago
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) – The California evangelical broadcaster predicting Judgment Day will come on Saturday says he expects to stay close to a TV or radio to monitor the unfolding apocalypse.
> 
> Harold Camping, 89, previously made a failed prediction that Jesus Christ would return to Earth in 1994.
> 
> But the head of the Christian radio network Family Stations Inc says he is sure an earthquake will shake the Earth on May 21, sweeping true believers to heaven and leaving others behind to be engulfed in the world's destruction over a few months.
> 
> "We know without any shadow of a doubt it is going to happen," Camping told Reuters.
> 
> His Family Radio has 66 U.S. stations and broadcasts in more than 30 languages through international affiliates.
> 
> His supporters have posted about 2,200 billboards around the United States about the coming apocalypse, and dozens of followers have driven across the country to spread the news.
> 
> Camping, a civil engineer who once ran his own construction business, plans to spend May 21 with his wife in Alameda, in northern California, and watch the doomsday unfold.



More here Predictor of May 21 doomsday to watch it on TV


----------



## bookslover

Thinking out loud:

_OK, Harry says that Saturday's "THE DAY." So, am I all set? Let's see:

New suitcase? Check.
Clean undewear (you never know)? Check.
Notes left for my unbelieving friends and family? Check.
Reminder to not be driving in the car at all that day (too dangerous)? Check._

At our Wednesday night Bible study and prayer time, we talked about this a little - how all this just makes Christianity look bad. I teased our pastor at the end by saying, "See you on Sunday - maybe."

Perhaps, once Harold Camping is dead, Family Radio can get back to being the solid, useful ministry it actually was, once upon a time.


----------



## AThornquist

Will they be looking for a new cult leader once he is dead? Where can I apply?


----------



## Marrow Man

Don't count on the movement being dead. James White, on the Dividing Line on Tuesday, mentioned the followers of William Miller in the 1840s. He had two failed predictions that the world would come to an end. Did that end the movement? No. It wound up spawning the Seventh Day Adventists and the Jehovah's Witnesses. The Branch Dividians in Waco, TX (20 years ago) were an offshoot of the SDA, incidentally. If people are that genuinely deceived, then these movements just don't go away.


----------



## Rufus

Its an embarrassment to Christianity and I hate the fact that while every bodies been talking about it (you know, jokes and stuff) I haven't had the chance to actually rebuke it.


----------



## baron

bookslover said:


> Perhaps, once Harold Camping is dead, Family Radio can get back to being the solid, useful ministry it actually was, once upon a time.



Maybe he will sell all the radio and the two TV stations and buy a island. This way he will be able to hide out.


----------



## tman

I think that if you look at all of their beliefs you will find that they are actually not an "embarrassment to Christianity" because they do not represent true Christianity.


----------



## discipulo

Warning: it's very sad to see such a nice old man so confused and deceived.

[video=youtube;rlWlcU7UvpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlWlcU7UvpU&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=youtube;b9acwNHKvoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9acwNHKvoo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## blhowes

*H. Camping: Sorry, News Media.*

For some reason I generally assume that the news media will jump at the opportunity to make Christians look foolish. I guess that's not always the case.

I pulled into the driveway after driving my son to school. I saw the newspaper on the ground, so I went over to pick it up. Staring me in the face was a headline on the front page - "judgment Day: Is it tomorrow?" I brought it into the house and figured I'd read it, thinking - "Ok, let's everybody have a good laugh at those Christians". I was pleasantly surprised at how well written it was. 

Some comments from local pastors:

"The Bible is clear. There will be a day," said the pastor of Crossroads Community Church in Framingham, the Rev. Bruce Hanlon, but "they're sort of cutting and pasting their own theology" to come up with a date the Bible does not reveal.​Judgment Day "is definitely in our conversation," said the Rev. Derek Zeyl, pastor of Whitinsville's Pleasant Street Christian Reformed Church, but "the Scripture tells us even Jesus wasn't sure" of the date and time. "If Jesus doesn't know, how could we know? ... We're not going to get all bent out of shape fretting about the date and time of it."​From a biblical standpoint, it says to watch, be ready ... for the return of Christ," said Frye, "but as far as I'm concerned, I think it's crazy to say any man knows. The Scripture says no man knows."​How's the coverage (if any) in your area?


----------



## Andres

One of the local news stations just ran a piece where they asked people outside of a Wal-Mart their thoughts on tomorrow being judgment day. All the respondents said basically the same thing as the pastors above - that the bible says we don't know when Christ will return.


----------



## JM

Is Harold Camping a big deal in the States? I heard of him on Dr. White's blog but outside of that...nothing.


----------



## Grillsy

Someone came into my print shop this morning wanting me to design tracts for them declaring the end of the world is coming tomorrow.

That is just a demanding deadline.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

The most important thing for Campingnites to do tomorrow is to stay off the road out of concern for others' safety.

View attachment 2065


----------



## J. Dean

And like Hal Lindsay, this man will make Christianity look bad to the rest of the worl. While I realize that the world will hate us no matter what, I at least want to be hated for the right reasons, not the wrong ones.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Here folks, is the site to report your experiences from 6pm tomorrow:

The RaptureFail Map | RaptureFail


----------



## Tim

According to Camping, it is already Judgment Day in Australia.


----------



## athanatos

DMcFadden said:


> We are down to 7 days until "THE" date. Are you sure that none of you what to send me your checks?



Are you in serious financial need?


----------



## Bill The Baptist

J. Dean said:


> And like Hal Lindsay, this man will make Christianity look bad to the rest of the worl. While I realize that the world will hate us no matter what, I at least want to be hated for the right reasons, not the wrong ones.



When I was a kid, my mother was obsessed with Revelation and prophecy (still is) and was very much into the Hal Lindsay books. Being a kid though, I always thought that these books were written by Hal Linden from Barney Miller. It always confused me why an actor on TV would write about prophecy.


----------



## lynnie

Quick- save your pets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eternal Earth-Bound Pets

IMPORTANT NOTICE 5/20/11: DUE TO UNPRESCEDENTED EMAIL VOLUME OUR EMAIL REPLY ABILITY HAS BEEN MAXED OUT. ONLY CONTRACT SUBMISSIONS WITH PAYPAL SUBMISSIONS WILL BE REPLIED TO IMMEDIATELY. ALL OTHER INQUIRES AND EMAILS WILL BE REPLIED TO BUT WITHIN THE NEXT 24 TO 48 HOURS. OUR APOLOGIES. 

You've committed your life to Jesus. You know you're saved. But when the Rapture comes what's to become of your loving pets who are left behind? Eternal Earth-Bound Pets takes that burden off your mind. 

We are a group of dedicated animal lovers, and atheists. Each 
Eternal Earth-Bound Pet representative is a confirmed atheist, and as such will still be here on Earth after you've received your reward. Our network of animal activists are committed to step in when you step up to Jesus.

We are currently active in 26 states, employing 40 pet rescuers. Our representatives have been screened to ensure that they are atheists, animal lovers, are moral / ethical with no criminal background, have the ability and desire to rescue your pet and the means to retrieve them and ensure their care for your pet's natural life. 

We currently cover the following states:
Maine,New Hampshire, Vermont, Massachusetts, Connecticut, Rhode Island, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Michigan, Arkansas, Mississippi, Tennessee, Kentucky, West Virginia, Colorado, Oklahoma, Kansas, Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Montana, North Carolina, Georgia, Alabama, Illinois, Iowa. 

Our service is plain and simple; our fee structure is reasonable. 
For $135.00 we will guarantee that should the Rapture occur within ten (10) years of receipt of payment, one pet per residence will be saved. Each additional pet at your residence will be saved for an additional $20.00 fee. A small price to pay for your peace of mind and the health and safety of your four legged and feathered friends.

Unfortunately at this time we are not equipped to accommodate all species and must limit our services to dogs, cats, birds, rabbits, and small caged mammals. [Please note: we can now offer rescue services for horses, camels, llamas and donkeys in NH,VT, ID and MT ]

Thank you for your interest in Eternal Earth-Bound Pets. We hope we can help provide you with peace of mind. 

Please visit our FAQS page

{Note: A portion of income generated from advertising on this site is contributed to community food shelves / food banks in Minnesota and New Hampshire}


----------



## cih1355

Harold Camping's prediction shows us that scientists are not the only ones who make testable predictions. I just wanted to bring this up because some people think that making testable predictions is what differentiates science from non-science.


----------



## Berean

lynnie said:


> Quick- save your pets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eternal Earth-Bound Pets
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTICE 5/20/11: DUE TO UNPRESCEDENTED EMAIL VOLUME OUR EMAIL REPLY ABILITY HAS BEEN MAXED OUT. ONLY CONTRACT SUBMISSIONS WITH PAYPAL SUBMISSIONS WILL BE REPLIED TO IMMEDIATELY. ALL OTHER INQUIRES AND EMAILS WILL BE REPLIED TO BUT WITHIN THE NEXT 24 TO 48 HOURS. OUR APOLOGIES.
> 
> You've committed your life to Jesus. You know you're saved. But when the Rapture comes what's to become of your loving pets who are left behind? Eternal Earth-Bound Pets takes that burden off your mind.




Lynnie, those are the atheists from the article I posted earlier in this thread. 

AFP: US atheists offer pet rescue after judgment day


----------



## Southern Presbyterian




----------



## Notthemama1984

Southern Presbyterian said:


>


 
I did not know that when the Holy Spirit is removed after the rapture that everyone will become zombies. Thank you for letting me know. 

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




Southern Presbyterian said:


>


 
I did not know that when the Holy Spirit is removed after the rapture that everyone will become zombies. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Rufus

Berean said:


> lynnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick- save your pets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eternal Earth-Bound Pets
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTICE 5/20/11: DUE TO UNPRESCEDENTED EMAIL VOLUME OUR EMAIL REPLY ABILITY HAS BEEN MAXED OUT. ONLY CONTRACT SUBMISSIONS WITH PAYPAL SUBMISSIONS WILL BE REPLIED TO IMMEDIATELY. ALL OTHER INQUIRES AND EMAILS WILL BE REPLIED TO BUT WITHIN THE NEXT 24 TO 48 HOURS. OUR APOLOGIES.
> 
> You've committed your life to Jesus. You know you're saved. But when the Rapture comes what's to become of your loving pets who are left behind? Eternal Earth-Bound Pets takes that burden off your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynnie, those are the atheists from the article I posted earlier in this thread.
> 
> AFP: US atheists offer pet rescue after judgment day
Click to expand...

 
A reason I don't this thing as a whole is because atheists will eventually begin to say "those unreasonable Christians" when they mean Camping.

RC Sproul Jr wrote an article that I just saw and he said that we should be happy and prayer for those who will return from Campings camp back into the respective churches they left.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Tim said:


> According to Camping, it is already Judgment Day in Australia.



I think you are a bit early. And was it 6pm or Am? Right now it is 5:22 AM in Japan.


----------



## Berean

_Cars drive by a billboard along San Marnan Drive Wednesday, May 18, 2011, in Waterloo, Iowa. The ad paid for by Boone Bible Ministries warns that God will judge the world on Saturday. The end-of-times prophecy is linked to Harold Camping, a teacher heard on Family Radio Worldwide. (MATTHEW PUTNEY / Courier Photo Editor) _

So, will Boone Bible Ministries be closed on Monday and their building for sale?


----------



## baron

athanatos said:


> We are down to 7 days until "THE" date. Are you sure that none of you what to send me your checks?



I was going to leave a treasure map for my unsaved family members. If the money is in the bank they will not be able to get the money. (lol)

Everybody on the radio was talking about it and it showed me how all these bible experts do not know their bibles. I'm talking about regulair people who think they know the bible. One caller said he did not care for the God of the OT but the new God of the NT was ok. But then why would he be mean by taking people? Most people were trying to talk about the OT but had no idea about the OT. Every one is an expert but they have not read it and know part's of stories that they do not even know.


----------



## AThornquist

It's Friday, Friday, and you better get down on Friday! 'Cause tomorrow is Saturday, but Sunday's apparently NOT coming afterward!

Sorry, Rebecca Black.


----------



## JonathanHunt

In the latest Camping video on youtube (2 days to go) they show footage of Camping taking a call as follows: 'Good evening Mr Camping, I have been a listener for many years and I have studied my bible. Tell me, Sir, are you on crack cocaine?'


----------



## timmopussycat

I'll let the bible speak for me. Look at Prov. 30:6 and Rev. 22:18,19. 
The guy is a false prophet who got it wrong once before. I don't claim to know when judgment day is, but it is almost certainly not tomorrow.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Other than asserting that the Bible says judgment day will be on May 21 at 6:00pm EST, has he provided any reasons why he believes the Bible says this? What is his argument that is convincing people?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

AThornquist said:


> It's Friday, Friday, and you better get down on Friday! 'Cause tomorrow is Saturday, but Sunday's apparently NOT coming afterward!
> 
> Sorry, Rebecca Black.



Yes, I know what that is. I am ashamed. lol.


----------



## AThornquist

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Yes, I know what that is. I am ashamed. lol.



Hahaha! Well, as you ride in the shame train, ask yourself this question: sittin' in the front seat, sittin' in the back seat, which seat should I take?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

AThornquist said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know what that is. I am ashamed. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Well, as you ride in the shame train, ask yourself this question: sittin' in the front seat, sittin' in the back seat, which seat should I take?
Click to expand...


I drive. I don't have to ask. LOL


----------



## Skyler

It's funny. One of the managers was asking about this at work today. I explained the math behind it as best as I could recall [(atonement * completeness * heaven)^2 days since Jesus' death].


----------



## Notthemama1984

SolaScriptura said:


> Other than asserting that the Bible says judgment day will be on May 21 at 6:00pm EST, has he provided any reasons why he believes the Bible says this? What is his argument that is convincing people?


 
He has some mathematical formula to prove it. I can't remember the specifics.


----------



## Mushroom

In response to Camping's predictions, my son has gone... camping!


----------



## Bill The Baptist

AThornquist said:


> It's Friday, Friday, and you better get down on Friday! 'Cause tomorrow is Saturday, but Sunday's apparently NOT coming afterward!



Come on moderators, where are you when we need you? If anything ever deserved a warning it is this


----------



## JoyFullMom

The NORAD Rapture Tracker

Daily Kos: NORAD - Rapture Tracker



> Clearly, for example, the Rapture will move speedily through Europe, especially because the Catholics are not going, but slow down massively when it hits the East Coast of the USA, slowing almost to a crawl when it hits Tulsa, but then speeding considerably as it mops up California.
> 
> Travel arrangements have been made to accommodate the Southern Baptists, staging posts might be required.


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Hi:

I want Camping to answer the question: Is it going to happen in Eastern, Central, or Pacific time? Or, perhaps, the timezone in Israel? 

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Rufus

AThornquist said:


> Hahaha! Well, as you ride in the shame train, ask yourself this question: sittin' in the front seat, sittin' in the back seat, which seat should I take?


 
Gotta have my bowl, gotta have my cereal.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi: I want Camping to answer the question: Is it going to happen in Eastern, Central, or Pacific time? Or, perhaps, the timezone in Israel?  Blessings, Rob


The major networks carried a piece on the End of Days prediction tonight. Camping was shown stating that the beginning will come with an earthquake that will make the one in Japan look like a Sunday picnic. The predicted time is 6PM New York City time, tomorrow.

Stay tuned. 

AMR

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




Joshua said:


> Apparently, Mr. Camping has a contingency plan: Harold Camping: The Contingency Plan - John S. Torell


Sigh. I can hear all the open theists using this favorite _locus classicus_ passage of theirs to once again declare that God can change His mind.

AMR


----------



## Wayne

> Come on moderators, where are you when we need you?



Must you ask at this late hour? The answer is obvious.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> I want Camping to answer the question: Is it going to happen in Eastern, Central, or Pacific time? Or, perhaps, the timezone in Israel?
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> Rob



Rob, I think it is suppose to be revolving around the world at 6:00 PM. So when each time Zone hits it is suppose to be at 6Pm their time. Wow, I don't get it.


----------



## Notthemama1984

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Wow, I don't get it.



Don't worry. You will figure it out on the way up tomorrow.


----------



## nwink

Chaplainintraining said:


> Don't worry. You will figure it out on the way up tomorrow.



Well I'm worried because when we're gone, then the squirrels will drink all our Guinness!!


----------



## Notthemama1984

nwink said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. You will figure it out on the way up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm worried because when we're gone, then the squirrels will drink all our Guinness!!
Click to expand...

 
Smart squirrels. Forget the nuts. Grab the Guinness! The looting will be insane.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I guess I can say to all the squirrels, "Have a drink on me."


----------



## KaphLamedh

Maybe we can have Guinness today 21th of May. Squirrels have to stick on nuts.


----------



## Tim

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Camping, it is already Judgment Day in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a bit early. And was it 6pm or Am? Right now it is 5:22 AM in Japan.
Click to expand...

 
Oh, I didn't know that they predicted the hour as well as the day.


----------



## blhowes

I was curious what might be posted at the Family Radio website, but couldn't make the connection. My computer said it was online, but not responding. Family Radio is Oakland based, right? ...hmmm......Ok, I always get this mixed up. Is Pacific time 3 hours ahead of or behind eastern standard time? Anybody in California care to respond to my question?...hello?...hello?


----------



## kvanlaan

11 hours and counting. Hope I see you there!

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

Um, it's 8 o'clock in Tokyo - maybe they were all reprobates? Also, I recall a Tom in the Box article which said that the rapture has already happened and only two people were taken up; that's the cost of imperfect theology....


----------



## toddpedlar

anyone actually have a family radio station to listen to at 6pm EDT tonight? Will be interesting to hear what they've got on.


----------



## toddpedlar

blhowes said:


> I was curious what might be posted at the Family Radio website, but couldn't make the connection. My computer said it was online, but not responding. Family Radio is Oakland based, right? ...hmmm......Ok, I always get this mixed up. Is Pacific time 3 hours ahead of or behind eastern standard time? Anybody in California care to respond to my question?...hello?...hello?


 
I'm finding no connection at www.familyradio.com either. Gee, that's convenient. I wonder if they're broadcasting right now. (and btw Pacific is 3 hours behind Eastern)


----------



## TimV

Wouldn't that be funny if the reason they're not broadcasting is that only Camping's people were raptured and the rest of us got left behind? Now I want to run screaming outside.


----------



## JonathanHunt

I did wonder if Camping might mysteriously disappear today...


----------



## blhowes

toddpedlar said:


> (and btw Pacific is 3 hours behind Eastern)


So, an event that was to take place out on the west coast at a given time would have already occurred 3 hours previously on the east coast. Thanks. I think I get it now.


----------



## Marrow Man

Joshua said:


> Apparently, Mr. Camping has a contingency plan:
> 
> Harold Camping: The Contingency Plan - John S. Torell


 
Yeah, I missed the part where all the national leaders called for a time of prayer and fasting and all the nations repented.


----------



## Andres

Marrow Man said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Mr. Camping has a contingency plan:
> 
> Harold Camping: The Contingency Plan - John S. Torell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I missed the part where all the national leaders called for a time of prayer and fasting and all the nations repented.
Click to expand...

 
I was thinking the same thing. I haven't seen/heard/read of anyone praying and repenting specifically for God to "spare us" today. If anything I _long _for Christ to return and take me home with Him.


----------



## discipulo

I'm still here. How about you guys, is y'all there? No one's missing?


----------



## blhowes

As I've mentioned, I've been curious what would go on behind the scenes with Family Radio if today came and went without Christ's return. What would be said as damage control, if you will, so that the movement could continue. One idea already mentioned was that the event was cancelled because of prayer and fasting and repentence. I got to thinking about the repentence part - can you imagine, if it doesn't happen today, if God used it and got through and convinced him he was just wrong about it (and other things) - if Harold Camping repented, admitted he was wrong, and just returned to church. Can you imagine him on the 6 o'clock news..."I have to admit I was wrong about..."


----------



## athanatos

toddpedlar said:


> I'm finding no connection at www.familyradio.com either. Gee, that's convenient.



Honestly, there are at least feasible answers to this: cheap domain service that has limited bandwidth (DoS due to enough people around the world trying to access it), or there are some people who are trying to attack the site with innumerable requests to shut it down (DoS attack), or even the idea they ought to shut it down since they don't want to owe the site's domain provider money they have no intention of paying.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I'm still here and this thread is making me thirsty for a guinness.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

The site came up for me. It says 00 days left.


----------



## Marrow Man

Andres said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Mr. Camping has a contingency plan:
> 
> Harold Camping: The Contingency Plan - John S. Torell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I missed the part where all the national leaders called for a time of prayer and fasting and all the nations repented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I haven't seen/heard/read of anyone praying and repenting specifically for God to "spare us" today. If anything I _long _for Christ to return and take me home with Him.
Click to expand...

 
It not even just this. Part of Camping's teaching is specifically saying that the church age has ended, the Holy Spirit has left the church, ministers and congregants who remain in churches are actually worshipping Satan, etc. So you would think that a necessary part of said "repentance" would be a mass leaving of the church and a flocking to Camping and his "ministry." Obviously that hasn't happened. I don't know how he can reasonably spin this. But nothing that comes out of his mouth these days is reasonable either.


----------



## torstar

Still around and enjoying a coffee.


----------



## Notthemama1984

I need a coffee.


----------



## torstar

Jamaican Blue Mountain, reserved just for special occasions like this.


----------



## Scot

Articles opposed to the Depart out Teachings of Harold Camping


----------



## Marrow Man

torstar said:


> Jamaican Blue Mountain, reserved just for special occasions like this.




That is the best coffee in the world (in my opinion). Bought some in Jamaica a few years ago for only $15 (I think it's normally $60 a pound in the U.S.). I had to settle for Tanzanian Peaberry this morning, but it was still quite good.


----------



## Notthemama1984

You are causing me to stumble. I am drinking burnt Folgers.


----------



## LawrenceU

I'm enjoying my Community Dark Roast.


----------



## Marrow Man

LawrenceU said:


> I'm enjoying my *Community* Dark Roast.




Is that Emergent coffee?


----------



## JoyFullMom

On a more serious note, Mr. Camping is quite elderly. I *do* pray that the Lord is merciful to open his eyes to his need for repentance before He *truly* calls him home. And that then, as mentioned above, Mr. Camping publicly repents for the sake of his followers.

I do pray that the Lord will protect the children of this group. Such a situation would have to shake their faith and trust. I know the Lord is faithful and merciful to His elect.


----------



## torstar

Chaplainintraining said:


> You are causing me to stumble. I am drinking burnt Folgers.


 

Take off your hairshirt and enjoy the day.

Do we have to come and rescue you?


----------



## Notthemama1984

torstar said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are causing me to stumble. I am drinking burnt Folgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your hairshirt and enjoy the day.
> 
> Do we have to come and rescue you?
Click to expand...

 
Please do!


----------



## torstar

Chaplainintraining said:


> torstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are causing me to stumble. I am drinking burnt Folgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your hairshirt and enjoy the day.
> 
> Do we have to come and rescue you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please do!
Click to expand...

 

Only with assurance that both pilots are not believers.


----------



## Notthemama1984

torstar said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are causing me to stumble. I am drinking burnt Folgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your hairshirt and enjoy the day.
> 
> Do we have to come and rescue you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only with assurance that both pilots are not believers.
Click to expand...

 

It's Canada. You are safe.


----------



## torstar

Chaplainintraining said:


> torstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are causing me to stumble. I am drinking burnt Folgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take off your hairshirt and enjoy the day.
> 
> Do we have to come and rescue you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only with assurance that both pilots are not believers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Canada. You are safe.
Click to expand...

 

Out of order. 

There has to be a remnant (beyond Western farmer publishers who print hateful anti-gay articles, praying they will be arrested and take it to the Supreme Court...)


----------



## Notthemama1984

torstar said:


> Out of order.
> 
> There has to be a remnant (beyond Western farmer publishers who print hateful anti-gay articles, praying they will be arrested and take it to the Supreme Court...)



When you find it........

(all in jest of course).


----------



## torstar

Iirony is as important as oxygen in the air you breathe to survive in Canada if you pay attention to what goes on all around.


----------



## Berean

blhowes said:


> I was curious what might be posted at the Family Radio website, but couldn't make the connection.



Google has some of their pages cached. Essentially it appears that Camping refers to all churches except for his as being abandoned by the Spirit. He even addresses Matt. 24:36.



> The language of this verse describes perfectly all of those in the world who on May 21, 2011 are still following any church. Because churches teach many things that are not true to the Bible, including a plan of salvation that is contrary to the Bible, and the Holy Spirit has abandoned all churches, those still following any church on May 21, 2011 are not saved. Nevertheless churches teach their members that:
> 
> 1. They as confessing members of their church are safely in Christ’s care.
> 
> 2. No man can know the day or hour of Christ’s return. Therefore, they are certain that Christ will come as a thief in the night.
> 
> These dear people do not realize at all that they, themselves, are in spiritual nighttime, a condition that guarantees that when Christ comes they, themselves, will be destroyed in the Day of Judgment. How awful! It is the true believers who know the time (the hour) and much about Judgment Day (the day). They are not in the nighttime of spiritual darkness.



NO MAN KNOWS THE DAY OR THE HOUR?

For other pages of their site, click on the "*Cached*" link after each topic listed. Google


----------



## blhowes

Berean said:


> He even addresses Matt. 24:36.
> 
> 
> The language of this verse describes perfectly all of those in the world who on May 21, 2011 are still following any church. Because churches teach many things that are not true to the Bible, including a plan of salvation that is contrary to the Bible, and the Holy Spirit has abandoned all churches, those still following any church on May 21, 2011 are not saved. Nevertheless churches teach their members that:
> 
> 1. They as confessing members of their church are safely in Christ’s care.
> 
> 2. No man can know the day or hour of Christ’s return. Therefore, they are certain that Christ will come as a thief in the night.
> 
> These dear people do not realize at all that they, themselves, are in spiritual nighttime, a condition that guarantees that when Christ comes they, themselves, will be destroyed in the Day of Judgment. How awful! It is the true believers who know the time (the hour) and much about Judgment Day (the day). They are not in the nighttime of spiritual darkness.


Ok, can somebody give me a hint where he gets that from Matt. 24:36. Scary stuff.

Festus said something to Paul in Acts 26:24. I wonder what he'd say in this case.


----------



## Rich Koster

I'd like to see a webcam on Harold Camping today, as the clock strikes 6. Maybe someone like James White can arrange an on the air phone call???


----------



## Pilgrim

FR's site is not down but is probably just overloaded and working very slowly. 

Out of curiosity I tuned in. They announced the feature "Behind the scenes at Family Radio" (a familiar feature for those of us who used to listen) but then only played instrumental music. 

I know that some people left Reformed churches about 10 years ago when Camping announced the end of the church age. But I wonder how many of his fanatical followers were basically unchurched? Anecdotally, the one's I've heard of asking about it or giving the prediction some credence are not connected to any church.


----------



## Marrow Man

blhowes said:


> Ok, can somebody give me a hint where he gets that from Matt. 24:36. Scary stuff.




I think James White mentioned that HC speculated that "nor the Son" might mean "Satan." I'm not kidding.


----------



## baron

Well about 3 hours left and just arrived home from 3 baseball games. Every one I spoke with were excited about the Zombies. Not to many excited about heaven because every one goes there any way, but how often do you get Zombies. Taking my wife to Whistle Pig for hot dog's so hopefully we will be eating hot dog's at 6pm. Was wondering if I should put more gas in my truck? Oh well!


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Well we have about 30 minutes left. I hope everyone is ready. I will miss you all and hopefully I will see some of you soon. Here is a song to set the mood. Enjoy YouTube - ‪The Doors-The End [FULL]‬&rlm;


----------



## bookslover

I'm looking forward to the film: _When Harry Met Jesus_...


----------



## Herald

Has anyone heard any comments by Camping or his followers on their reaction?

sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


----------



## Rich Koster

Herald said:


> Has anyone heard any comments by Camping or his followers on their reaction?
> 
> sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


 
They have to spit out the crow feathers before they can make word sounds again.


----------



## Steve Curtis

Well, its 6:00 and I'm still here - anyone else?

ROLL CALL!!!!


----------



## Rich Koster

Herald said:


> Has anyone heard any comments by Camping or his followers on their reaction?
> 
> sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


 
They have to spit out the crow feathers before they can make word sounds again.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Anyone else still around or am I the only apostate?


----------



## AThornquist

Watch as this sloth practices for the rapture:

[video]http://youtu.be/3ZNIEpGzfgg[/video]


----------



## MLCOPE2

Is anyone else still around or am I the only apostate?


----------



## Michael

6:03pm....still here. drat.


----------



## Michael

6:04pm....still here. drat.


----------



## Herald

kainos01 said:


> Well, its 6:00 and I'm still here - anyone else?
> 
> ROLL CALL!!!!


 
All I hear are crickets chirping. Anyone here? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? 

sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


----------



## Michael

It appears Mr. Camping has just raptured a bunch of wallets.


----------



## blhowes

Marrow Man said:


> I think James White mentioned that HC speculated that "nor the Son" might mean "Satan." I'm not kidding.


Yeah, I found another site where its explained. Its amazing that so many people over the centuries had it wrong.


----------



## fredtgreco

baron said:


> Taking my wife to Whistle Pig for hot dog's



John, I love Whistle Pig! Is it still in Niagara Falls?


----------



## Rich Koster

I wonder if they can get a partial refund on the billboards


----------



## EverReforming

Well, it's only 5:30 here. The rapture in my time zone hasn't happened yet. We're on pins and needles here though.


----------



## toddpedlar

anyone on Eastern time have a Family Radio station to tune in to? I wonder what they're playing...


----------



## toddpedlar

toddpedlar said:


> anyone on Eastern time have a Family Radio station to tune in to? I wonder what they're playing...


 
I've finally got their stream on... with only 7 minutes left you'd think they'd be warning people at this late hour!


----------



## Curt

Here.

I guess I will have to get to work on tomorrow morning's sermon.


----------



## Rich Koster

toddpedlar said:


> anyone on Eastern time have a Family Radio station to tune in to? I wonder what they're playing...



They should be looping Matthew 24.


----------



## Notthemama1984

My brother in law showed me this.


----------



## baron

fredtgreco said:


> John, I love Whistle Pig! Is it still in Niagara Falls?



Yes still there, on Military and Porter I think. First time I ever took the thruway there over the Grand Island Bridges. My wife likes the whistle pig (dog wraped in bacon with cheese). The creme sodas are also good. Then had a hot fudge sunday. The line was out to the parking lot.

Fred have you ever been to the Jetport restrauant across the street from the Whistle Pig?


----------



## fredtgreco

baron said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, I love Whistle Pig! Is it still in Niagara Falls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes still there, on Military and Porter I think. First time I ever took the thruway there over the Grand Island Bridges. My wife likes the whistle pig (dog wraped in bacon with cheese). The creme sodas are also good. Then had a hot fudge sunday. The line was out to the parking lot.
> 
> Fred have you ever been to the Jetport restrauant across the street from the Whistle Pig?
Click to expand...

 
Oh, wow, does that bring back memories! Does Whistle Pig still have Loganberry drinks? Those are great.

When I was a kid, we would go to Jetport on Fridays for fish fry. It was one of my favorite places growing up.


----------



## DMcFadden

Judgment Day - May 21, 2011 - "The Bible Guarantees It"

So says the web site at 8:14 p.m. EDT.


----------



## torstar

We can't let the Giants be the World Series champs for all eternity.


----------



## toddpedlar

DMcFadden said:


> Judgment Day - May 21, 2011 - "The Bible Guarantees It"
> 
> So says the web site at 8:14 p.m. EDT.


 
I just wonder if that counter that currently says "00 days left" will say "-01 days left" tomorrow.


----------



## kvanlaan

Hi, this is Elizabeth, Kevin's wife. Kevin was taken from us at 5:59 PM today in a flash of brilliance, good looks, and spiritual one-upmanship. I fully expected him to be raptured. Peace.


----------



## Marrow Man




----------



## Contra_Mundum

6:00 PM PST.

<insert cricket chirp>


----------



## Marrow Man

Uh oh, the Rapture Fail site is currently down.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

NEW PREDICTION

This just in. Dateline, Alameda.

Today is the new "Groundhog Day," according to media-mogul and would-be-prophet, Harold Camping. Camping--(in)famous for his various unfulfilled, gematria-laced interpretive ramblings--has announced that in the wake of the latest prophetic bust, May 21, 2011 will be repeated "until mankind gets it right. Tomorrow will not come," avers Camping, "we will wake up in the morning, and it will be Saturday May 21, 2011, again. As long as it takes."


----------



## Esther W.

Guess I'll have to catch the next spirit train~

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5lR57R4754&feature=related


----------



## baron

fredtgreco said:


> Oh, wow, does that bring back memories! Does Whistle Pig still have Loganberry drinks? Those are great.
> 
> When I was a kid, we would go to Jetport on Fridays for fish fry. It was one of my favorite places growing up.



Not sure about the Loganberry, I never drank it. Good to know about Jetport wanted to try their food but never made it. Maybe next weekend my wife and I will go for a fish fry. Taking the thruway is so easy now.


----------



## fredtgreco

baron said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, does that bring back memories! Does Whistle Pig still have Loganberry drinks? Those are great.
> 
> When I was a kid, we would go to Jetport on Fridays for fish fry. It was one of my favorite places growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the Loganberry, I never drank it. Good to know about Jetport wanted to try their food but never made it. Maybe next weekend my wife and I will go for a fish fry. Taking the thruway is so easy now.
Click to expand...

 
I think you will enjoy it. But what you HAVE to do, yes, HAVE to do, is go to the Como Restaurant in Niagara Falls. It is the best Italian restaurant I have been to. We go every time we are back in town.


----------



## AThornquist

fredtgreco said:


> But what you HAVE to do, yes, HAVE to do, is go to the Como Restaurant in Niagara Falls. It is the best Italian restaurant I have been to.



Whaaaaat? Better than Olive Garden?


----------



## Rufus

I was at walmart at 6 PM eastern time.


----------



## fredtgreco

AThornquist said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what you HAVE to do, yes, HAVE to do, is go to the Como Restaurant in Niagara Falls. It is the best Italian restaurant I have been to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaaaat? Better than Olive Garden?
Click to expand...

 
Pay no attention to the men coming over to teach you a lesson.


----------



## LawrenceU

Olive Garden!  They can't even get salad right.


----------



## AThornquist

Not in the face! Not in the face!

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

And I like Olive Garden's unlimited soup refills.  What can I say, I'm using my youthful metabolism to the max.


----------



## Notthemama1984

LawrenceU said:


> Olive Garden!  They can't even get salad right.


 
Really? I love their salad dressing.


----------



## AThornquist

Fun fact: James White's favorite place to eat when he travels is Olive Garden.


----------



## LawrenceU

Chaplainintraining said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olive Garden!  They can't even get salad right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I love their salad dressing.
Click to expand...

 
The dressing is fine. It is the limp lettuce, the warm tomatoes, the soft olives, and the limp peppers that they don't get right. Their quality has really dropped over the years; at least every time I've been there.


----------



## AThornquist

LawrenceU said:


> The dressing is fine. It is the limp lettuce, the warm tomatoes, the soft olives, and the limp peppers that they don't get right. Their quality has really dropped over the years; at least every time I've been there.



I'm not sure what the problem is. When it is served like this, the texture feels like someone has sucked on the vegetables for a few seconds, thus allowing me to use less energy to masticate my food. You may call this a drop in quality, but really this is a pro-customer initiative that ought to be applauded.


----------



## Notthemama1984




----------



## Marrow Man

How, exactly, did we get to Olive Garden's pre-chewed salads?!? 

Thanks again, Mr. Camping.


----------



## toddpedlar

dunno... 

but Family Radio's still streaming online. I wonder when the next "Open Forum" live show is going to be done - or if it is ever coming back?


----------



## MLCOPE2

Noticed this this morning.


----------



## discipulo

MLCOPE2 said:


> Noticed this this morning.


 
*Ludicrous !*


----------



## toddpedlar

Best response I've seen:


----------



## MLCOPE2

toddpedlar said:


> Best response I've seen:


 
I can't see anything.  Oh, I get it! 

(JK, I actually don't see the link)


----------



## toddpedlar

MLCOPE2 said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best response I've seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see anything.  Oh, I get it!
> 
> (JK, I actually don't see the link)
Click to expand...

 
Check again - I had a typo


----------



## EverReforming

Yesterday, I was flipping through the radio stations, and caught REM's "End of the World" playing. I looked at the clock and it said 6:01. I busted up laughing.


----------



## MLCOPE2

toddpedlar said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best response I've seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see anything.  Oh, I get it!
> 
> (JK, I actually don't see the link)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check again - I had a typo
Click to expand...

 
Thanks! And I agree, best yet.


----------



## christiana

Someone share this on FB: The world is not ending today. It is just being rebooted. Please be sure your security software is up to date. Run a full scan of your life and remove any malicious files which may be damaging your joy, stealing your hope, or slowing down your blessings. If you need more instructions, please put your hands together, bow your head and contact tech support


----------



## AThornquist

christiana said:


> Someone share this on FB: The world is not ending today. It is just being rebooted. Please be sure your security software is up to date. Run a full scan of your life and remove any malicious files which may be damaging your joy, stealing your hope, or slowing down your blessings. If you need more instructions, please put your hands together, bow your head and contact tech support



I don't have time to unzip the implications of that message, but I am offended that this person would RAM me with their mere opinion of the owner's manual.


----------



## Marrow Man

Thus we have concluded that it was the Apple indeed that was the forbidden fruit.


----------



## Pilgrim

Apocalypse Comes and Goes Quietly; Harold Camping 'Mystified' - ABC News


----------



## Edward

I've figured out his problem (other than the fact that he's a false prophet). He didn't account for the change from the Julian to the Gregorian calendar. That gives him another 12 days or so to mislead his followers.


----------



## Michael

Pilgrim said:


> Apocalypse Comes and Goes Quietly; Harold Camping 'Mystified' - ABC News


Wow. Imagine being Robert Fitzpatrick, the 60 yr old fellow who sold nearly everything to follow Camping only to show up in Times Square on "doomsday" to be jeered in the rain. How very sad.

And this on Harold Camping's Wikipedia page:


> Reuters reported that the curtains were drawn in Camping's house in Alameda, California, on May 21 and that nobody was answering the door.


----------



## toddpedlar

Joshua said:


> What a grievous occurrence and occasion for the enemies of God to blaspheme.


 
And what a glorious moment to teach what the Bible truly says about the end of time, and the need that all people have for the atoning blood of Christ for them.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Pilgrim said:


> Apocalypse Comes and Goes Quietly; Harold Camping 'Mystified' - ABC News


 
Did you notice that the story in this link is under the "Entertainment" section? That alone speaks volumes about the world's opinion on this.


----------



## Pilgrim

The other day I came across a series of posts by W. Robert Godfrey that give a lot of background on Camping, including his previously being an orthodox Christian Reformed Bible teacher and elder. In case this link hasn't been posted here previously, I post it here. 

http://wscal.edu/news-and-events/de...ording-to-harold-camping-by-w.-robert-godfrey



> The signs have been placed by Harold Camping and his followers to warn people that the end is at hand. To understand these signs we must know something of the history as well as the theology of Harold Camping. I am in a somewhat distinctive position to write on this subject since I first met Camping in the late 1950s. I learned a great deal from him then, and so I find what follows a very sad story. I pray for him that the Lord will deliver him from the serious errors into which he has fallen.





> While a high school student in Alameda, California, I began to attend the Alameda Christian Reformed Church. It was there that I was converted through the influence of a number of people in the congregation, including Harold Camping. At that time he was an elder in the congregation and taught the Bible lessons for the high school youth group. He was a conservative, traditional adherent of the Christian Reformed Church and would remain so for many years.


----------



## Marrow Man

One pretty cool thing happened this morning at our church. We have a young man in our church, about 9 or 10, who can be a bit of a handful at times. Although he comes to SS and church almost every week (his grandmother brings him), he rarely pays attention in worship. Today he came to me before church, telling me about how afraid he was on Saturday because he thought the world was coming to an end. So I had the opportunity to talk to him for several minutes about the gospel. When I finished, he said to me, "So basically what you're telling me is that if I am a follower of Jesus Christ and I am trusting in God, I don't have have to worry." For a ten year old, that's not too bad. I told him that if he was going to be a follower of Christ, then that faith would need to work itself out in his life. So he needed to listen and participate in SS, and the same in church. I explained to him why people sang and listened to the sermon and encouraged him to do the same. I found John's gospel for him in his Bible (which he brought today) and encouraged him to read it. He thanked me and hurried off to SS.

The thought of strangling an 89 year old man for terrorizing small children did go through my mind at least once, but perhaps this will bear fruit. The young man is very bright, but has shown little interest in the past in participating in worship. But he did today. He stood and sang with the congregation. He listened to the whole sermon (and told me so after the service!). So maybe some good will come out of this, in God's providence.


----------



## Scot

Harold Camping: False Prophet? by R.C. Sproul Jr. | Ligonier Ministries Blog


----------



## AThornquist

Thank you, Pastor Tim, for sharing that story. It is such a blessing to know the true God, who turns even the damnedest lies to His glory.


----------



## Pilgrim

Harold Camping speaks after Rapture fails to begin on May 21 - Under God - The Washington Post

Somebody on Twitter posted the audio of Camping saying he was flabbergasted and that it was a tough weekend, but I can't find it now. The reporter asked Camping if he hoped people would go to church today (Sunday.) The response was somewhat muffled but from what I could make out he said "I hope not." So it seems that his heresy that the church age is over has not been left behind.


----------



## MLCOPE2

James White's open letter to Harold Camping.


----------



## torstar

toddpedlar said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a grievous occurrence and occasion for the enemies of God to blaspheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what a glorious moment to teach what the Bible truly says about the end of time, and the need that all people have for the atoning blood of Christ for them.
Click to expand...

 


More a day of wisecracks and attacks on Christians.

At 6 of 6 stores where I made purchases on Saturday, the staff made comments, and there was nothing edifying possible to say.


----------



## Rufus

torstar said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a grievous occurrence and occasion for the enemies of God to blaspheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what a glorious moment to teach what the Bible truly says about the end of time, and the need that all people have for the atoning blood of Christ for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you bought Christian books so they where directed in such way weren't they?
> I had the same thing a tiny bit at school, a few people made broad generalizations. Its unfortunate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marrow Man

Some stories in the secular media about Camping.

Inner circle member of Family Radio says Camping owes apology to public; preacher 'mystified': wife - International Business Times

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...begin-on-may-21/2011/05/23/AFxMIp9G_blog.html

And this sad video:

[video]http://youtu.be/nBJSibMTFHM[/video]


----------



## Marrow Man

Some stories in the secular media about Camping.

Inner circle member of Family Radio says Camping owes apology to public; preacher 'mystified': wife - International Business Times

Harold Camping speaks after Rapture fails to begin on May 21 - Under God - The Washington Post

And this sad video:

[video=youtube;nBJSibMTFHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBJSibMTFHM[/video]


----------



## Iconoclast

Camping is on the air right now! oh no he is starting to spiritualize 1994....does not look good so far....has not repented yet.
now it is going to be oct21....because it has to be compressed.....really????how did we miss that...
he is ramblinging about the earths crust...the universe melting?? he is reading a listeners letter...hiding behind it so far.

Because God is merciful....it will not last 5 months because of Hebrews 13:8

Christ weeping over Jerusalem
8:46..still denying hell
8:47 God allowed the warning to go out...but
8:48 no great earthquake yet...the end oct21
8:49 4 days crucial.... may21 ..1988 judgment on the churches day before pentecost.....more double talk against the local churches

He still is saying he is correct but it is oct21..taking questions now,,,unbelievable folly

The only judgment here is upon those who oppose the believing church.


----------



## torstar

He's not invoking the baseball strike to spiritualize, I hope...


----------



## Iconoclast

2002...Camping wrote his booklet warning the churches.

8:52 more double talk and rambling
Christ left the church and installed Satan to rule in the churches!!1
1994? judgment and salvation feast of trumpets...rambling
8:54 sept7 1994 high likelihood of judgment

No one saved for three years, then people could be saved outside the church....what Hubris this apostate has
8:58 more ridicule of the church and the members

8;59...can sign up to view the open forum first 30 days for free...unbelievable!!!

may21 2011 judgment and salvation still in view......more spiritualizing....this past weekend....God brought judgment on the world again...we did not see or feel it...but God has brought the whole world under judgment until OCT 2011 then the world will be destroyed
903 no more tracts ..the world has been warned,,,,he is wiping his hands clean of any accountability.....we are just learning that it is spiritual until oct 21
How pathetic is this????

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

He is still saying he is all correct, just that it is all spiritual until oct21 then it will be violent judgment.....what a pathetic loser....no repentance, full of hubris, shameless rambling....They need to throw him out....put the white horse inn, iron sharpens iron,reformed radio,etc back on the air..replace this nonsense
He now denies that his prophecy is wrong at all claiming God has showed him it is correct... like all the apostates do.

9:15 he says he has not made a mistake...may21 was an invisible judgment day....oic!

He says no need to speak about it anymore....just going to play music till the end.....the warning has gone out already.....I can not even make this up!


----------



## Scot

I tuned in and listened to some of it myself. Pathetic.


----------



## Marrow Man

William Miller and the Millerites all over again.


----------



## Andres

I am literally having to pray and remind myself that if not for God's grace and mercy I would be just as delusional as Camping. I say I am having to remind myself this because a big part of me is fast running out of sympathy for Camping. I am finding myself disgusted with his perversion of God's precious truth and his arrogance in refusing to repent and admit his errors when it is so painfully obvious he is W-R-O-N-G.


----------



## au5t1n

By the way, y'all can listen online here: Family Radio Worldwide (Graphical Web Site)


----------



## Marrow Man

Harold Camping: Unrepentant False Prophet Refuses to Stop Dragging Christ's Name Through the Mud


----------



## Martin

*Harold Camping's explanation for saturday.*

Radio host says Rapture actually coming in October - Yahoo! News


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Evidently he didn't repent.


----------



## DMcFadden

Wow! 

That was the explanation? Really?

And all of that erstwhile confidence about a physical coming (not a spiritual judgment) was an "oops"? Really?

And all of that money donated (and spent) on billboards and other advertising (including the folks who sold their homes and gave away all of their assets) was still good stewardship? Really?


----------



## bookslover

Well, now Harry says that he didn't understand the full spiritual implications of the May 21 date. He now says that Jesus returned spiritually on Saturday and "put the world under judgment." He now says that the REAL end of the world will be on October 21. So, he gets to be wrong twice this year!

He refuses to admit he is wrong and takes no responsibility for those who sold their possessions, etc.

Such arrogance. Some people just never learn.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Wow is all i can say too! Just, WOW!

Dennis,
At least that gives you 5 more months to rake in all those "donations".


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Actually, I thought the funniest part of the article was where they quoted Tim LaHaye as saying that Camping has the end times all wrong. I was thinking to myself, "Well that makes two of you."


----------



## blhowes

I knew there had to be a logical explanation. I hope that if someone decided to start a thread that included only testimonials about people who said enough is enough and left the movement (for lack of a better word), that the thread would be one of our largest threads.


----------



## Marrow Man

Someone just pointed out to me on Facebook that Family Radio has always claimed to be a "non-prophet" ministry!


----------



## LawrenceU

At least this new date has some credibility. After all it is the third Friday of the tenth month.
*
*
*

I pity this heretic. I pray that he repents soon. He doesn't look too well. I don't want to think of his fate barring repentance.


----------



## Michael

> The globe will be completely destroyed in five months, he said, when the apocalypse comes. But because God's judgment and salvation were completed on Saturday, there's no point in continuing to warn people about it, so his network will now just play Christian music and programs until the final end on Oct. 21.


So no more evangelizing from Family Radio, right? What about kids? Is Camping going to suggest not having kids next?


----------



## Croghanite

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBevUZE0TNw&feature=player_embedded#at=26[/URL]


----------



## gordo

Michael said:


> The globe will be completely destroyed in five months, he said, when the apocalypse comes. But because God's judgment and salvation were completed on Saturday, there's no point in continuing to warn people about it, so his network will now just play Christian music and programs until the final end on Oct. 21.
> 
> 
> 
> So no more evangelizing from Family Radio, right? What about kids? Is Camping going to suggest not having kids next?
Click to expand...

 
Well at least we won't have to hear about it endlessly like we did about May 21. Hopefully he will just fade away now.


----------



## Berean

His next prediction...



> LOS ANGELES (Reuters) – The evangelical Christian broadcaster whose much-ballyhooed Judgment Day prophecy went conspicuously unfulfilled on Saturday has *a simple explanation for what went wrong -- he miscalculated.*
> 
> Instead of the world physically coming to an end on May 21 with a great, cataclysmic earthquake, as he had predicted, Harold Camping, 89, said he now believes his forecast is playing out "spiritually," with *the actual apocalypse set to occur five months later, on October 21.*
> 
> Camping, who launched a doomsday countdown in which *some followers spent their life's savings* in anticipation of being swept into heaven, issued his correction during an appearance on his "Open Forum" radio show from Oakland, California.


 

Judgment Day forecaster points to new doomsday date


----------



## Rich Koster

The media is having a field day with this


----------



## Rufus

Is anyone else upset that this (and other events) will be used by atheists, etc. to attack the faith and Christians?


----------



## Notthemama1984

Rufus said:


> Is anyone else upset that this (and other events) will be used by atheists, etc. to attack the faith and Christians?


 
Atheists think Christianity is a joke without Camping. They will never change their mind apart from the grace of God. It doesn't bother me. What bothers me is the whole world is so apostate that the idea of the world coming to an end causes them to laugh.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Here's a resource I didn't know anything about until today, apparently a couple of podcasts (5/14, 5/21) are available dealing with HC and FR.

HOME : Redeemer Broadcasting | Redeemer Broadcasting, Inc.

(HT: Beggars All Reformation)


----------



## discipulo

Chaplainintraining said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else upset that this (and other events) will be used by atheists, etc. to attack the faith and Christians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atheists think Christianity is a joke without Camping. They will never change their mind apart from the grace of God. It doesn't bother me. What bothers me is the whole world is so apostate that the idea of the world coming to an end causes them to laugh.
Click to expand...


Absolutely. I encourage reading 2 Peter chapters 2 and 3, that applies so clearly to both evil sides of this horrible situation, on one side the false prophets like HC & Co. and on the other side those who take advantage of their deception to despise True Revealed Prophecy.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

> Instead of the world physically coming to an end on May 21 with a great, cataclysmic earthquake, as he had predicted, Harold Camping, 89, said he now believes his forecast is playing out "spiritually," with the actual apocalypse set to occur five months later, on October 21.



It played out spiritually. That's great. This guy might be making Fred Phelps jelous with all of the media attention he is recieveing.

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

and eve better:



> Reflecting on scripture afterward, Camping said it "dawned" on him that a "merciful and compassionate God" would spare humanity from "hell on Earth for five months" by compressing the physical apocalypse into a shorter time frame.



I love how the idea of God's mercy and compassion just dawned on him. I think all he has to do on October 21st is say that the world repented enough for God to withdraw his fury.


----------



## Der Pilger

Rufus said:


> Is anyone else upset that this (and other events) will be used by atheists, etc. to attack the faith and Christians?


 
YES! I've already seen it happening on the internet.


----------

